# LED Lighting



## Dave Kotschi (Dec 16, 2007)

I have been "researching" for a LED light for my 90 gallon freshwater planted tank. It have 21+- inches of depth and 2 inches of black Flourite sand. I'm probably going to use medium and bright light plants. It seems that the data provided is always missing something: lumens are meaningless, actual spectrums aren't published, par is important but I'd have to buy a meter and an LED system in order to test it.

I am now suffering from "analysis paralysis." I've been on this quest for two weeks and what few plants I have are turning to mush. I want to use Beamswork but which one should I buy? :help:


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

Have you considered a DIY led light?

They're not too hard and will save you a buttload of money...


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

I went with the Beamswork 6500K's. But I haven't compared them to the ones labled 'plant' lights with green and red LEDs, so I cannot really make a recommendation. I know other folks on the site highly recommend some higher-end lights. 

I have had no issues with Beamswork's quality/endurance.


----------



## Monrankim (Mar 12, 2017)

s2man said:


> I went with the Beamswork 6500K's. But I haven't compared them to the ones labled 'plant' lights with green and red LEDs, so I cannot really make a recommendation. I know other folks on the site highly recommend some higher-end lights.
> 
> I have had no issues with Beamswork's quality/endurance.


Which model did you get? I'm looking into the 1 watt hi-lumen version. I was thinking about putting two on my 75 gallon but I'm trying to find out more information on them and get an idea of what level of PAR I will get at the bottom with one or two. I'm using the .5 watt version on my 29 gallon and I was definitely an upgrade from florescent.

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Dave Kotschi,

*Here is a link* that may help you; I was in the same dilemma about a year ago, did some research, and put together a comparison on the three more popular models - PAR information is included. BTW there is a great video about 1/2 down the thread and the last post has information on a special currently running on one of the models.


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

Monrankim said:


> Which model did you get? I'm looking into the 1 watt hi-lumen version.


I am using the 0.5W versions


----------

